
School Districts Are Banning Teachers from Using DonorsChoose - theodpHN
https://slashdot.org/submission/9377742/school-districts-are-banning-teachers-from-using-donorschoose
======
towaway1138
This doesn't seem particularly unreasonable. This is a poor method of funding
education, and rife with all sorts of potential for abuse. Not to mention that
generally we want the poor kids in the district to be funded as well as the
rich kids, and this mechanism will work against that.

